# Dandelions



## redhead1226 (Mar 21, 2017)

I put Dandelion in the search and this came up. Do any of you have any dandelion flowers growing as I want to make a salve for my mother. She has terrible rheumatoid arthritis and is always in pain. I know its used mostly for muscle pain but it might help her. The arnica cream Ive made for her for years isnt doing the job anymore.  She's 88 and nothing works well anymore.

I have not been able to find flowers here in Florida nor ANYWHERE online. I can get leaf and roots but not flowers. Seeds take 3 months to grow and do not always germinate. Even my herbalist friends dont have any and say good luck in florida. Not sure why. 

Im more than happy to pay for them and shipping. Please let me know.


----------



## Susie (Mar 21, 2017)

I googled "dandelion flowers for sale" and got this among others:  http://www.herbco.com/c-374-dandelion.aspx


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 21, 2017)

Susie said:


> I googled "dandelion flowers for sale" and got this among others:  http://www.herbco.com/c-374-dandelion.aspx



Yes roots and leaf are everywhere! Bu not flowers. There is a difference in the therapeutic effect. But thanks for looking for me!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Yes roots and leaf are everywhere! Bu not flowers. There is a difference in the therapeutic effect. But thanks for looking for me!


 
Check Etsy.  There are several there.


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 21, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Check Etsy.  There are several there.



Been there also. Only shipping from Bulgaria. I was on the net for hours looking. I was surprised that there are none! Even though they are supposedy everywhere!.


----------



## makemineirish (Mar 21, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Been there also. Only shipping from Bulgaria. I was on the net for hours looking. I was surprised that there are none! Even though they are supposedy everywhere!.



I get that these are in Bulgaria, but the actual cost of shipping was only $4 to Austin, TX when I put them in my cart.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/290640...EuJfGHmyGyYCjqKrdZYgrO3jh6VAGtg3doaAnvm8P8HAQ

https://www.etsy.com/listing/230709...d0F66rAxssxGOHyffEUFkFqyTCvpfjmC6caApYl8P8HAQ


----------



## LilyJo (Mar 21, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> Been there also. Only shipping from Bulgaria. I was on the net for hours looking. I was surprised that there are none! Even though they are supposedy everywhere!.



I have no idea how useful this is but dandelion flowers feature in rabbit treats - I bought a dried dandelion flower and plant mix for my buns for a gew years now.  Could try looking into that as another possible source??

Its too early and too cold in the UK to be able to help out - a few months from now and we would have loads!


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 21, 2017)

makemineirish said:


> I get that these are in Bulgaria, but the actual cost of shipping was only $4 to Austin, TX when I put them in my cart.
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/290640...EuJfGHmyGyYCjqKrdZYgrO3jh6VAGtg3doaAnvm8P8HAQ
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/230709...d0F66rAxssxGOHyffEUFkFqyTCvpfjmC6caApYl8P8HAQ



Yes from Bulgaria as I said earlier in the post. its a very small amount and the shipping is high for the small amount. Believe me when I say I have searched high and low! I would never come here asking if I hadn't searched everywhere. Shipping to me was $16 for a few ounces.



LilyJo said:


> I have no idea how useful this is but dandelion flowers feature in rabbit treats - I bought a dried dandelion flower and plant mix for my buns for a gew years now.  Could try looking into that as another possible source??
> 
> Its too early and too cold in the UK to be able to help out - a few months from now and we would have loads!



Thank you for the suggestion - I looked there as well and its leaf and greens. I need flowers. But thank you so much.

How awesome is this group?? One of our forum members has been kind enough to offer to help me out. I had truly scoured the internet looking and only found the Etsy Bulgaria listing. You guys are always such a blessing! Thank you!!


----------



## toxikon (Mar 21, 2017)

My yard is overrun with dandelions in the summer... I think I have a new project when it warms up!


----------



## Arimara (Mar 21, 2017)

I'd help too but I'm not a property owner and... The source would be less that savory for using on the body. Dandelions are plentiful in the major NYC parks but so are lazy dog owners and homeless people.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2017)

We don't spray our yard. I don't see the point. And I'm a beekeeper -- bees love dandelions. I'll have a lot of dandelion flowers to pick this spring.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 21, 2017)

I get a lot of dandelions as well. We don't spray either.  I plan on collecting them when they spring f I can beat my husband before mowing.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 21, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> We don't spray our yard. I don't see the point. And I'm a beekeeper -- bees love dandelions. I'll have a lot of dandelion flowers to pick this spring.



Side question- is the dandelion honey sweet or on the savory side? General curiousity impelled me to ask.


OP- It looks like you're getting a lot of help. The only other thing I can do involves a trip to an herbal store that I don't know if it's still open.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 21, 2017)

Arimara -- my honey is from mixed sources, so I don't know what honey from pure dandelion nectar would taste like. My spring and early summer (dandelion season) honey is light flavored and light colored, with a sweet citrus-y flavor. I'm sure dandelion nectar is in that, but there's also clover, fruit tree, and basswood (linden) nectar and such as well.


----------



## Susie (Mar 21, 2017)

Sorry, I could have read better!


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 21, 2017)

DeeAnna said:


> Arimara -- my honey is from mixed sources, so I don't know what honey from pure dandelion nectar would taste like. My spring and early summer (dandelion season) honey is light flavored and light colored, with a sweet citrus-y flavor. I'm sure dandelion nectar is in that, but there's also clover, fruit tree, and basswood (linden) nectar and such as well.



Deanna - How cool to have your own bees! Ill assume you also have your own beeswax? I get mine from a local beekeeper here and it is so beautiful. I also use her honey.  How fascinating!


----------



## Dahila (Mar 21, 2017)

yes dandelions are weed here,  I do not know if you got that dandelion root is the most beneficial.  combine Arnica and comfrey with essential oils.  I do not think you can get used to herbal salves.  I use mine for years with real effect.  ask you grandma to take a tsp of gelatine with her morning tea or coffee, very effective


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 21, 2017)

Dahila said:


> yes dandelions are weed here,  I do not know if you got that dandelion root is the most beneficial.  combine Arnica and comfrey with essential oils.  I do not think you can get used to herbal salves.  I use mine for years with real effect.  ask you grandma to take a tsp of gelatine with her morning tea or coffee, very effective



Not so true Dahlia - The roots and leaf are more medicinal in teas and for internal healing where the flowers are more beneficial for pain relief (ie salves and massage oils) I have made my mom an arnica cream with Pepperment, Eucalyptus and Ginger EO's and a salve for years but wanted to try something different. I have also used Comfrey quite often as well.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 22, 2017)

redhead,  I am working with herbs for over 40 years, but it you say so


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 22, 2017)

Dahila said:


> redhead,  I am working with herbs for over 40 years, but it you say so



Dahila - I respect your knowledge and everyone including myself can learn. Im almost 15 years in myself. Please point me to this information as it is not my orientation. If I am not correct than I've learned something new.


----------



## Arimara (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm agreeing with the both of you two so far. With my hands being what they are, I might have to get cracking on making a dandelion and arnica cream.


----------



## earlene (Mar 22, 2017)

You have to be careful not to go out and start picking dandelion flowers from areas that may have been sprayed with pesticides.  That would be my biggest worry in using them if you go out and gather your own.

A safer bet might be to go to a Farmer's Market and find the person who sells organic dandelion greens and cultivate a relationship with that person.  You could ask if they ever sell the flowers and tell them you would like to buy some and why.  It would be a safe source and you wouldn't have to wait so long if you don't have the patience or space to grow them yourself.  

But, in all the time it takes to find a source, you could probably grow your own.  They do, after all, grow like weeds.  Just be sure to grow them in organic conditions, safe from pesticides.


----------



## TeresaT (Mar 22, 2017)

Redhead, I think it's too early in the season for anyone to have any significant amount of dandelion flowers available.  I bought two (or four, I forget) ounces of wild foraged flowers in May, 2015, from someone on Etsy.  I also bought some dandelion flower infused olive oil at that same time from a different seller.  I tried infusing the flowers in almond oil myself.  To be honest, I put them in a jar and completely forgot about them.  They're probably rotting away in some cabinet as I write this.   Anyway, try searching for the infused oil if you can't find the flowers.  And try again in late April and early May.  Foragers will be out hunting as soon as they start popping up.  Once they gather and dry enough to ship, they'll post them.  The flowers I bought were not dehydrated, but they had been dried enough to prevent mold and fungi from getting into the oil infusions.  They still maintained a bit of their fragrance from what I remember.    Gloryherbals is the etsy shop that I got the infused oil from and good4you is where I got the flowers.  However, good4you doesn't seem to be in business anymore.  Gloryherbals is still going strong. (Contact Gloryherbals.  From what I remember, she was really nice.  She may be able to help you get the flowers.  I remember she said she worked full time--post office maybe--and the herbalist gig was a side job.  I do remember she was very helpful & that's why I "favorited" her shop.  I'm going to be buying from her again.)   Good luck and I hope this helps.


----------



## SaltedFig (Mar 22, 2017)

redhead1226 said:


> ... I have made my mom an arnica cream with Pepperment, Eucalyptus and Ginger EO's and a salve for years but wanted to try something different. I have also used Comfrey quite often as well.



Hi redhead1226,

Comfrey (I got to know it as boneknit - incredible history across multiple continents as a healing herb) is somewhat restricted here in Australia.

It's ability to heal is based on it's ability to transfer through the skin (eg. when it's used as a poultice for repairing bones).

This website recommends using it topically for no more than 10 consecutive days, not to use it on broken skin and to be careful if the person is taking any liver medication, or has liver problems. Hope this helps!
http://umm.edu/health/medical/altmed/herb/comfrey


----------



## Steve85569 (Mar 22, 2017)

Give it time and there will be LOTS of flowers from the weeds here.

Willow bark extract works as an analgesic. It's old fashioned aspirin.


----------



## redhead1226 (Mar 22, 2017)

Hi Teresa - Thank you . After asking I realized it was early for Dandelions to be plentiful. Ugggg. Shows you what I know about them. Thank you for the advise. I have someone here from the forum who has offered once they become abundant.


----------



## Dahila (Mar 22, 2017)

redhead,  wait a bit,  the best option is to pick it up yourself,  You never know if they are last year or 5 years old when you get them from supplier.  some herbs are good for two years but I do prefer one year max.  
if you grandma is not allergic to anything you can make any combination you want, do not forget about miracle Frankincense for arthritis,  then Epsom salts. very effective. 
Comfrey is really good herb but right it can not be put on broken skin. It helps with a lot of conditions. not only bone fixer
Comfrey is used as a tea for upset stomach, ulcers, heavy menstrual periods, diarrhea, bloody urine, persistent cough, painful breathing (pleuritis), bronchitis, cancer, and chest pain (angina). It is also used as a gargle for gum disease and sore throat.
Comfrey is applied to the skin for ulcers, wounds, joint inflammation, bruises, rheumatoid arthritis, swollen veins (phlebitis), gout, and fractures.


----------

